# Catching up



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

So I need some help. After a massive remodel (put on a third floor), a second kid (another girl) and a job/career change I am finally getting the theater back up and running. :bigsmile: 

The last movie I saw was either Transformers, notice I didn't put a "2" after it, or No Country for Old Men, can't seem to remember. Pretty pathetic. I also hear they are doing movies in the 3rd dimension now. Will wonders never cease.

What I need from y'all are suggestions to make my netflix subscription pay for itself. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. 

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Wife and I are currently watching a series called Spartacus Blood and Sand (*note this series is rated TV-MA*) there is also what they are calling a prequel season Spartacus Gods of the Arena but haven't started watching that one yet. If I were to sum up this series its like Gladiator meets Caligula.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I seem to be running out of steam with Netflix myself. I just tried out *Torchwood* and suffered through the first two shows in season one. It won't pass for me... terrible acting. 

Next on my list is *Legend of the Seeker*.

I just finished up *Firefly* and the last season of *24*.

Of course there are a lot of good TV shows out there that can keep the Netflix queue full for at least a while, depending on what all you like.

For movies... there have been quite a few since your last ones, so no doubt you got plenty to choose from.

A couple of favorites for me were *Inception* and *Taken*... but there are many others.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Legend of the Seeker was a decent series unfortunately it only lasted three seasons. Another good show that I caught up on myself *Bones* man I love that show. Sonnie your a better man than me, I couldn't sit through an entire episode of Torchwood.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I only watched these two because I had nothing else to watch. It was indeed rough.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Legend of the Seeker... too bad this television adaption strayed so far from the author's vision; otherwise it might still be in production (my opinion).
OTOH, it was a pretty entertaining show much like Xena though quite a bit darker, sadistic and violent. At times it really surprised me that it was produced by Disney. :unbelievable:

A few others worth catching up with on Netflix;
Dexter
Weeds
Rescue Me
The Shield

Next up for me? Rome...or Sons of Anarchy


----------

